

Ask HN: Flow chart application for Mac? - aepearson

Hey everyone,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a simple, and free, application to build flow charts and diagrams.<p>I&#x27;m starting some documentation for a large project I&#x27;ve been working on and in need of something to build visual aides.<p>In the past, on Windows, I&#x27;ve used Dia - pretty cool, but very clunky as well.<p>Do any of you have a recommendation?
======
cspags
Not specifically for Mac, but I've used the free plan for this Chrome app and
it works quite well: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lucidchart-
diagram...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lucidchart-diagrams-
onlin/apboafhkiegglekeafbckfjldecefkhn?hl=en)

------
digikata
For simple diagrams, I've used Pencil
([http://pencil.evolus.vn/](http://pencil.evolus.vn/)). I don't know if I'd
really want to build anything complex in it though.

For intricate depictions, Inkscape is infinitely more flexible but is a little
slow to use for quick diagrams.

------
brudgers
Graphviz {and Dot}.

------
aepearson
UPDATE: I ended up just using Google Docs. Looks pretty good!

